# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Μοτέρ για ανεμογεννήτρια.

## mindinnergnosis

Χαίρετε!

Που μπορώ να το βρω?
Ποιές συσκευές-μηχανήματα έχουν μοτέρ συνεχούς με μόνιμους μαγνήτες για κατασκευή ανεμογεννήτριας?
Υπάρχουν εκατοντάδες θέματα στο διαδύκτιο περι κατασκευής ανεμογεννήτριας μα δεν εχω βρει καποιο στα Ελληνικά. 
Καθώς δεν εχω σχεση με ηλεκτρονικά και τέτοια πράγματα, ένας Ελληνικός μπούσουλας θα ηταν καλός!!

Ευχαριστώ πολύ 
Συγχαρητηρια και χαιρετισμούς σε όλους σας!
Γιάννης

----------


## billtech

παρε ενα δυναμο αυτοκινητου.νομιζω ειναι καλη λυση.

----------


## mindinnergnosis

Χεχ!
θα κάνει δουλειά;
Καμιά έξτρα πληροφορία;

----------


## billtech

απο οσο ξερω κανει...και καλα μαλιστα γιατι μπορει να δωσει μεχρι 45Α ρευμα αμα εχει την δυναμη ο αερας.
για κοιταξε το στον γουγλη.

----------


## drPanos

Κανει δουλεια και πολυ καλη μαλιστα δοκιμασμενο!! :Smile:

----------


## Notios38

αν διαβασεις  το θεμα που ειχα ανεβασει πριν λιγο καιρο θα καταλαβεις..

----------


## sakiselectronics

Οι προϋποθέσεις για να παράγει ρεύμα είναι :
Α) Οι στροφές να είναι τουλάχιστον όσες και του ρελαντί αυτοκινήτου 
( για όσους ξέρουν , το σημείο   που σβήνει το λαμπάκι στο καντράν )
Β) Η ισχύς που πρέπει να δώσουμε στον άξονα (π.χ. για alternator 45 Α )
είναι περίπου 3 (HP) ίππους  .
Γ ) Το σημείο (σε στροφές ) διέγερσής του διαφέρει από alternator σε alternator
Δ ) Η ρύθμιση της τάσης εξαρτάτε από την τάση στα πηνία του ρότορα  και είναι σταθερή .

Κατασκευή  του είδους με μηχανή robin 3 έως 5 HP κατασκευάζονται κατά εκατοντάδες μην πω  χιλιάδες σε όλη την Κρήτη . 
Τροφοδοτούν  DCκινητήρες 12Vπροσαρμοσμένους σε κοντάρι με περιστρεφόμενα ραβδιά για να ρίχνουμε τις ελιές .

Φανταστείτε λιπών μια φτερωτή που πρέπει να προσαρμόσετε , που να περιστρέφετε τουλάχιστον με 600 – 800 στροφές το λεπτό με το πρώτο αεράκι , και ταυτόχρονα να μας δίνει
 3 HP ισχύ . -------- αδύνατον ----------

Άλλες λύσεις   
Καταρχάς χρειαζόμαστε μια γεννήτρια DCμε μόνιμους μαγνήτες , έτσι θα έχουμε ισχύ στην έξοδο ακόμη και  αν το γυρίσουμε με το χέρι . 
Μικρής ισχύος είναι όλα τα steppermotors, ανορθώνοντας τα επιμέρους πηνία χωριστά .    
1) Μια καλή λύση είναι τα μοτέρ υποβοήθησης  του τιμονιού στα καινούργια σχετικά  αυτοκίνητα.
2) Εάν ψάξετε στα παλιά ανταλλακτικά ίσως βρήκε δυναμό πρώην ανατολικού τύπου  
με μαγνήτες .
3) Αρκετά καλή λύση είναι και το μανιατό της παλιάς vespa

Σε κάθε περίπτωση μοτέρ η γεννητριών με μόνιμους μαγνήτες  η δοκιμή είναι να βραχυκυκλώσετε την έξοδο και να προσπαθήσετε να γυρίσετε τον άξονα .
Πρέπει να υπάρχει αισθητή διαφορά (κοντράρει ο άξονας με το βραχυκύκλωμα ) 

Όσο για την φτερωτή θα βρείτε μονά φτερά στην ΤΗΛΕΠΑΝ – Πανέλης .
Όλες οι διευθύνσεις    για Έλληνες κατασκευαστές και αντιπροσώπους θα τις βρείτε :
http://www.cres.gr/kape/pdf/download/catalog_2001.pdf
σακης elektronics - sakiselectronics@yahoo.gr

----------


## aiolos

Μήπως ξέρεται που μπορώ να βρω στην αθήνα μαγαζί που να πουλάει μοτεράκι-γεννήτρια?ισχυ μεχρι 100W  η και περισσότερο?

----------


## DT200

> Οι προϋποθέσεις για να παράγει ρεύμα είναι :
> Β) Η ισχύς που πρέπει να δώσουμε στον άξονα (π.χ. για alternator 45 Α )
> είναι περίπου 3 (HP) ίππους  .



Μόνο σε αυτό θα διαφωνήσω, διότι ο ένας ίππος είναι περίπου 750W
και το 14V * 45Α=630W 
άρα θέλουμε το πολύ ένα ίππο.

----------


## NUKE

DT θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου.Αυτο ηθελα να πω και εγω.

Και επειδη ο φιλος μιλαει για τις ντεμπλες,θα ηθελα να του πω οτι δεν ειναι λιγοι αυτοι που βαζουν και δευτερο altenator πανω στον βενζινοκινητηρα και δουλευει μια χαρα.Απλα δεν χρειαζεται να βαζουν αλλους γιατι συνηθως δουλευουν 2-3 ντεμπλες ταυτοχρονα.Δεν χωρανε παραπανω εργατες...

----------


## Notios38

ΑΝ θελετε να παρετε ενεργεια απο τριφασικο εναλακτηρα αυτοκινητου θελει επαναπεριελιξη το τυλιγμα του στατορα ....και αν παμε στις χαρακτηριστικες καμπυλες αυτων των γενητριων αποδιδουν 70-90% απο 1500-4000.στρ...στο ρελαντι τοσες ειναι...μην ξεχνατε τις τροχαλιες του βολαν τις μηχανης/γενητριας η σχεση ειναι 1/2-1/3  οποτε αν το ρελαντι ειναι 800 στρ η γενητρια  εχει ηδη 1600...
Φυσικα υπαρχουν ειδικου τυπου γενητριες για ναυτικη χρηση  πχ..VALEO που διδουν χαμηλα την ισχυ...μα ειναι ακριβα,,,ρωτηστε  για γενητρια απο perkins  η cat για να παρετε ιδεα
ΟΣΟ  για τα ραβδιστικα που χρησημοποιουν  πανε στα ορια τη γενητρια..ακομα και επιλογη λεει για 24V  εχουν αν ειναι δυνατον απο 14 v και καθε χειμωνα πετανε εκαντονταδες γενητριες που ολες τους εχουν καψει διεγερση...
ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ ...ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΙΜΟ ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΟ ΠΕΔΙΟ ΑΠΟΔΙΔΕΙ ΣΕ ΑΝΕΜΟΓΕΝΗΤΡΙΕΣ ΜΙΚΡΗΣ ΙΣΧΥΟΣ  ΜΕΧΡΙ 10 KW

----------


## NIKPAPAZOGLOU

*Πάρε ένα μοτέρ της AMTEK 30V DC (από E-BAY) με μικρο κόστος και απευθείας σύνδεση στον άξονα της πτερωτής χωρίς τροχαλίες και μαλ...
διαφορετικά δυναμό αυτ/του έως 45Α
*

----------


## andrewsweet4

> Χαίρετε!
> 
> Που μπορώ να το βρω?
> Ποιές συσκευές-μηχανήματα έχουν μοτέρ συνεχούς με μόνιμους μαγνήτες για κατασκευή ανεμογεννήτριας?
> Υπάρχουν εκατοντάδες θέματα στο διαδύκτιο περι κατασκευής ανεμογεννήτριας μα δεν εχω βρει καποιο στα Ελληνικά. 
> Καθώς δεν εχω σχεση με ηλεκτρονικά και τέτοια πράγματα, ένας Ελληνικός μπούσουλας θα ηταν καλός!!
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ 
> Συγχαρητηρια και χαιρετισμούς σε όλους σας!
> Γιάννης



Λοιπον. Επεσα τυχαια πανω στο ποστ σου και διαβαζωντας το ειδα οτι ψαχνεις για μοτερ συνεχουσ τασης. Επειδη το θεμα το εψαχνα πριν απο λιγο καιρο στο ιντερνετ, νομιζω καπου ειδα που χρησιμοποιουσαν ενα μοτερ απο ενα παλιο πλυντηριο (ή κατι τετοιο) με μια γεφυρα για να δινει συνεχες ρευμα. Επισης ειδα οτι και στα μοτερ συνεχους ρευματος εβαζαν γεφυρα, για να παιρνουν παντα την ιδια πολικοτητα στην εξοδο, ανεξαρτητα απ'το αν το μοτερ γυρναγε αριστερα ή δεξια. Ισως αυτο σου φανει χρησιμο στην κατασκευη σου!

----------


## jjohn

Για απ΄ ευθείας σύνδεση της φτερωτής στον άξονα του μοτέρ, χρειάζεται μοτέρ που να δίνει >12V σε χαμηλές στροφές (πχ 300 RPM). Τα alternator αυτοκινήτου είναι >1.500 RPM. Αν αυξήσουμε με ιμάντα τις 300 RPM της φτερωτής σε 1.500 RPM στον άξονα του alternator, το πρόβλημα θα είναι ότι η ανεμογεννήτρια θα δυσκολεύεται να ξεκινήσει σε άνεμο με χαμηλή ταχύτητα. Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για τα τεχνικά σε αυτό το site για DIY ανεμογεννητρια 

Τώρα πειραματίζομαι με ένα hub motor (σαν αυτούς που έχουν κάποια ηλεκτρικά καροτσάκια) που δίνει max 36VDC και 6Α στις 400 RPM και οι πρώτες ενδείξεις είναι (σχετικά) καλές 14V 1A στις 100 RPM, δηλαδή 14W με αέρα 7 m/s σε μικρή ανεμογεννήτρια κάθετου άξονα. Λογικά στα 12,5 m/s θα δίνει πάνω από 50W.

----------


## fpolitis

Καλημέρα, εαν τα πας καλά με παραγγελιές στο εξωτερικό μέσο ιντερνετ δοκίμασε την παρακάτω ιστοσελίδα
http://www.windchasers.eu/turbines.html
δίνουν και σκέτο μοτέρ για ιδιοκατασκευή.

τώρα το κόλπο είναι τα πτερύγια (θεωρώ το δυσκολο κομμάτι, μια και δεν έχω γνώσεις αεροδυναμικής), οπότε σου συστήνω να δοκιμάσεις την κατασκευή από την ιστοσελίδα http://www.yourgreendream.com/diy_pvc_blades.php
πρακτικό και απλό.

θεωρητικά όμως, μπορείς να βάλεις και ένα κυλινδρικό φάνη ( το κομμάτι που έχει τα πολλά πτερύγια) απο ένα σαλίγκαρο εξαερισμού που βάζουν σε μαγαζιά, έχει πολλά πτερύγια και δίνουν το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα, μια μικρή προσοχή στο μέγεθος μόνο, να είναι αρκετά μεγάλο ώστε να γυρίζει την γεννήτρια υπό φορτίο.

Ελπίζω να τα βρεις χρήσιμα.

φιλικά 
Φώτης

----------


## GIORGOSD

καλημερα και απο μενα, 
το θεμα το ειχα ψαξει πολυ γιατι ενδιαφερωμουνα και εγω, αλλα ..... υπαρχει ενα μεγαλο ΑΛΛΑ ,
το θεμα ειναι οτι τα ετοιμα αιολικα συστηματα ειναι μελετημενα κατα την κατασκευη για τον βημα του μοτερ οπου πολαπλασιαζει τις στροφες του μοτερ αλλα και την κατασκευη των πτεριγειων.
εαν θες παντος υπαρχουν καποια ετοιμα βιντεο στο youtube οπου λενε μερικοι οτι μπορεις να κατασκευασεις δικο σου δυναμο και ελικες οπου να παραγεις ρευμα αλλα δεν ειναι τιποτα σιγουρο και απο αποδοσης μερια και απο θορυβο αλλα και μεγεθος !!!!!
το καλυτερο ειναι 400 βαττ ετοιμη κατασκευη αλλα το προβλημα ειναι οτι στην πολη δεν κανει και πολυ διοτι θελει "καθαρο αερα" και στην πολη εχουμε συνηθως στροβιλισους απο τα κτιρια. οποτε θα πρεπει να ανεβασεις το μοτερ σου πανω απο την ταρατσα ακομα 15 μετρα τουλαχιστον για να ποιανει καθαρο αερα αλοιως θα περιστρεφετε τρελλα και οχι κανονικα με αποτελεσμα να μην εχεις την αποδοση οπου πρεπει.
παντα με συνδιασμο των πανελ αλλα και της αιολικης ενεργειας , λενε ποτε το ενα 'η το αλλο μονο του , για να βοηθαει την κατασταση σε ολες της συνθηκες.

----------


## dalai

ΣΤο θεμα της γεννητριας , ενας φιλος μου μιλισε για την γεννητρια που εχουν τα παλαια 50αρια παπακια τυπου  town made . Ειναι χαμηλης υσχιος και εχουν και πλατό που αρκετα ευκολα μπορεις να στερεωσεις τις φτερωτες.
Σκεφτικα να το μοιραστω μπας και φανει χρησιμο....

----------


## DINOS4444

μοτερ απο εξαερισμο καταστηματος,cbm-320/240,3/4cv.....sta 220v......5,8A....... Kw o,55....Rpm 900,με κυλινδρικό φάνη......κανουμε δουλεια η οχι?ευχαριστω αν μου απαντησετε !!!

----------


## katmadas

Γεια σου κριτικατσι...

Αν ρωτας εμενα ΟΧΙ...
Υπαμε οτι το μοτερ πρεπει να εχει μονιμους μαγνητες....





> με κυλινδρικό φάνη......κανουμε δουλεια η οχι

----------


## DINOS4444

ευχαριστω παλικαρι !!

----------


## DINOS4444

ΑΜΕΤΕΚ 2.PNGΑΜΕΤΕΚ.PNGαυτα τα δυο κανουν ?ευχαριστω !!!! Κ τι αλλο χρειαζεται.

----------


## katmadas

xA xa!
Τι αλλο χρειαζετε....
Ας πουμε τα βασικα...

Να διαλεξεις τυπο γεννητριας...
Ανεμος-νερο?

Μετα να διαλεξεις αξωνα.
Καθετου η οριζοντιου?

Μετα να διαλεξεις ρυθμιστη φορτισης.
Μετα να διαλεξεις μπαταριες...

Πολυ γενικη ερωτηση.....

----------


## manlifts

Παιδια καλησπερα. Καταφερα αφου χαλασα 3 μοτερ να φτιαξω ενα που να λειτουργει με μαγνητες στον ροτορα. Το μοτερ ειναι απο παλιο μινι πληντηριο. Εχω μεχρι 19 βολτ στις 300 rpm το θεμα μου ειναι οτι αυτη η ταση βγαινει σε ac. Πως θα τη μετατρεψω σε dc για να φορτιζω τη μπαταρια μου? εχω περιορισμενες γνωσεις περι ηλεκτρονικων.

----------


## lepouras

> Παιδια καλησπερα. Καταφερα αφου χαλασα 3 μοτερ να  φτιαξω ενα που να λειτουργει με μαγνητες στον ροτορα. Το μοτερ ειναι  απο παλιο μινι πληντηριο. Εχω μεχρι 19 βολτ στις 300 rpm το θεμα μου  ειναι οτι αυτη η ταση βγαινει σε ac. Πως θα τη μετατρεψω σε dc για να  φορτιζω τη μπαταρια μου? εχω περιορισμενες γνωσεις περι  ηλεκτρονικων.






http://www.google.gr/search?q=diode+...w=1280&bih=859

----------


## manlifts

Ευχαριστω πολύ

----------


## DINOS4444

μα γι αυτο ρωταω καποιον που ξερει !για να με καθοδηγησει σωστα να μην πεταω χρηματα σε βλακειες,μιας κ ειμαι ΠΑΝΤΕΛΩΣ ασχετος !!!!μιλαμε βεβαια για ανεμο.κ για καθετου αξονα κατασκευη

----------

